# Making a sled more slippery



## Iwf (29 Nov 2016)

Hi

I'vebuilt a home built table saw built from a Makita site saw with a 25mm ply surround into which I've cut a mitre channel for a sled.

However I'm finding the sled sticks slightly as I push it across the table. It's not the runner, as that's metal , it's more the friction between the table base and table top. I've not treated either the top or sled base yet. Given I've got both a pressed steel section ( around the blade) and the ply how might I make the whole thing more slippery .

Thanks


----------



## thick_mike (29 Nov 2016)

Candle wax?


----------



## MattRoberts (29 Nov 2016)

Most waxes will do the job well - I use briwax.


----------



## Iwf (29 Nov 2016)

Ah , a simple solution

Great thanks


----------



## sploo (29 Nov 2016)

Liberon Lubricating Wax would be my choice (the hint is in the name )


----------



## skipdiver (29 Nov 2016)

Always keep a candle in my workshop for such things, although i also use Briwax for some stuff. Candles are good for the soles of planes.


----------



## Bodgers (30 Nov 2016)

As well as wax etc, I would make sure the ply runner is sanded very smoothly as well - down to at least 240, maybe even 400. I have bamboo runners on my sled, and I found that makes a difference. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hemsby (30 Nov 2016)

Similar post 

dewalt-dw745-sled-t97969.html

My solution was 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00 ... UTF8&psc=1

Still working well


----------



## skipdiver (30 Nov 2016)

Not seen that before Hemsby, so thanks, i'll get me some of that as it looks very useful for a number of things.


----------



## Hemsby (30 Nov 2016)

It is really very useful & tough. I have used it on a number of sliding jigs. Also on the base & sides of some rustic draws, even fully loaded they slide effortlessly.


----------



## Iwf (30 Nov 2016)

Will be getting myself some of that, pronto . Great solution


----------



## rafezetter (2 Dec 2016)

Another thing you might want to consider is sealing the edges of the slots with thin grade CA - superglue - poundshop stuff is fine. It wicks into the fibres of Plywood like a sponge and sets the fibres rock hard. Slide some 120, then 240 along the edges with a bit of square stock and it'll make them very smooth to the touch. Adding wax then will make it glide even better then.


----------



## skipdiver (2 Dec 2016)

rafezetter":1t5zz6in said:


> Another thing you might want to consider is sealing the edges of the slots with thin grade CA - superglue - poundshop stuff is fine. It wicks into the fibres of Plywood like a sponge and sets the fibres rock hard. Slide some 120, then 240 along the edges with a bit of square stock and it'll make them very smooth to the touch. Adding wax then will make it glide even better then.



Another good tip, cheers.


----------



## Iwf (3 Dec 2016)

The UHMW tape arrived today. What a difference that made. Perfect solution.

The other suggestions wouldn't work for me, as I've a metal slot and metal runner. I will be waxing the ply on the table though.

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## MattRoberts (3 Dec 2016)

Glad the tape worked. For future reference, the wax works just fine on metal too


----------



## sploo (3 Dec 2016)

MattRoberts":j8m7305c said:


> Glad the tape worked. For future reference, the wax works just fine on metal too


Indeed - the Liberon wax is what I use on the cast iron tops of my table saw and bandsaw - keeps both smooth, and fights off the rust.


----------



## kelsallcustombats (10 Dec 2016)

good ideas, i'll have a go with mine tomorrow.


----------

